# Lapdock hdmi content hack?



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if it's possible to hack the webtop so that hd content from apps such as hulu and Netflix can be watched via lapdock?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

